# Request for help, finding my friend a boyfriend

## playfool

I deleted this because Aline was quite offended by some of the posts, she is seriously looking for someone to date - but if people aren't mature enough to deal with that like adults..Last edited by playfool on Wed Oct 12, 2005 1:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kobal

 :Shocked:   hauhuha, I had the vision of the hell.

----------

## xef

Estou no trabalho por isso achei melhor não clicar no link...

Isto é real?  :Shocked: 

Nunca me tinha lembrado de uma coisa destas!

Translation

Peço desculpa por postar em ingles mas não sei praticamente nada de portugues.

Eu sei que este é um pedido invulgar mas a minha velha amiga, uma rapariga muito boa chamada Aline que vive em Juiz de Fora, ainda não conseguiu encontrar alguem com quem partilhar o amor. Ela tem 23 anos e é muito inteligente. Por isso estou a perguntar a esta familia que são so foruns gentoo se me podem ajudar a dar um toque de amor à vida da minha amiga.

Foto dela, é muito jovem e bonita.

Faz 24 anos no final de Novembro, um encontro não seria um presente perfeito?

Se estiveres interessado podes contacta-la no msn alinetsuki@hotmail.com

Cumprimentos Fofinhos

Lovechild

----------

## Ekvr

Real ou não, acho que não é esta a seção adequada  :Wink: 

----------

## playfool

I swear it's real, but it's not like we have a dating section and her being brazilian - this seems like the best place.

/me hugs babelfisLast edited by playfool on Wed Oct 12, 2005 2:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

Weirdest thread ever!   :Laughing: 

----------

## playfool

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Weirdest thread ever!  

 

Why, my friend needs a guy, she tends to like cute geeks - we have plenty, and the classic stereotypical geek has never seen a girl.. now tell me that trying to find a geek for a girl, on a geek forum is weird again?

----------

## pilla

Well, nothing against the girl, but the whole situation sounds funny for me.

----------

## errado

Heh, it is wierd indeed. It gets even wierder when I read "Juiz de Fora" and realize that this is the same Juiz de Fora that I'm living on 'till the end of the year  :Razz: 

Oh well, I'm commited and, even if I wasn't, I don't like the concept of "cyber-date" or whichever metaphor we can use for a situation like this.

I'm a pretty shy guy myself so I think I understand what your friend might be feeling but, erm, you'll never learn to walk if you don't stand on your feet and try, right?

Best of luck for her  :Wink: 

And forgive my english. =]

PS> Coudn't open the pic

----------

## Stolz

LOL

May be we should create #gentoo-forums-love on irc.freenode.net or something similar  :Very Happy: .

In spite of I'm a geek, well.... she is not my ideal kind of girld but... hope she gets a goog guy soon (geek or not).

----------

## pilla

 *errado wrote:*   

> Heh, it is wierd indeed. It gets even wierder when I read "Juiz de Fora" and realize that this is the same Juiz de Fora that I'm living on 'till the end of the year 

 

You're the only candidate until now. Go for it!   :Surprised: 

----------

## davidsb

 *playfool wrote:*   

> I'm sorry to post this in english as my portugese is quite none existant.
> 
> I know this is a sort of odd request but my long term friend, a very nice girl called Aline who lives in Juiz de Fora, has thus far been unable to find someone to share love with. She is 23 years old, very intelligent and caring. 
> 
> So I'm asking my extended family on the Gentoo forums if they will help me give my dear friends life a touch of love. 
> ...

 

USE="cute geek sexy"; emerge boyfriend

Didn't work? What are the dependencies? What has not compiled?

----------

## xef

A geek cute and sexy??!!

If she want a lazy fat geek i'm candidate   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flammie

 *davidsb wrote:*   

> USE="cute geek sexy"; emerge boyfriend
> 
> Didn't work? What are the dependencies? What has not compiled?

 

It's obviously either masked by her profile or blocked by his girlfriend.   :Wink: 

----------

## Ferris

Just a thought; have you tried it without that semicolon in there?

```

USE="cute geek sexy" emerge boyfriend 

```

----------

## MetalGod

very funny this thread   :Laughing: 

----------

## baldeante

I don't date smokers   :Exclamation: 

----------

## playfool

 *xef wrote:*   

> A geek cute and sexy??!!
> 
> If she want a lazy fat geek i'm candidate  

 

Well you are most welcome to mail her, she'll decide if she wants you.

----------

## playfool

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *davidsb wrote:*   USE="cute geek sexy"; emerge boyfriend
> 
> Didn't work? What are the dependencies? What has not compiled? 
> 
> It's obviously either masked by her profile or blocked by his girlfriend.  

 

To many hops to connect, TTL expires. 

I've known her for years, and yet she's never been more than a good friend - so in the interest of making her happy or at least trying to, a geek is needed.

----------

## Vanquirius

Juiz de Fora is just too far away!

----------

## To

From what I can see from the pic, she can handle big this with her mouth  :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

